# Need I.D. Please



## FlaSic (Aug 20, 2008)

Picked the fish up at my LFS all i can tell u its African . sorry about the pic best i could get.

not so aggressive (yet)










Thanks!


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

M. joanjohnsonae


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks to me that it is a Labidochromis Textillis.


----------



## ibr3ak (Jan 4, 2008)

Textilis has different fin coloration, with black on pelvic and anal fins (similar to yellow lab), joanjohnsonae on the other hand have yellow to orange coloration, on tail as well, like op's pic (which if over 3" will mean it's a female).


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

I have never kept Textilis so I am going off of profile information here.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=744

These pics don't show any black in the pelvic or anal fins and the fish seem to have the orange as you described.


----------



## kingofmalawi (Mar 9, 2004)

yes definately textilis


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Melanochromis joanjohnsonae is probably correct... is more common in the hobby. Textilis has the black line in the lower fins as said.

There is much confusion over this. The pic of a Textilis on this site might actually be a M. joanjohnsonae. The females/juveniles look very much alike.


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

FishandFire said:


> I have never kept Textilis so I am going off of profile information here.
> 
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=744
> 
> These pics don't show any black in the pelvic or anal fins and the fish seem to have the orange as you described.


The fish pictured in the L. textilis profile are M. joanjohnsonae. I've mentioned this before as it comes up frequently. Hope that gets fixed.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

It looks exactly like a yellow lab that I got from LFS.


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

M. joanjohnsonae indeed


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Ssssssspit_Fire said:


> M. joanjohnsonae indeed


Agreed. As others have said, textilis are far more rare in the hobby and you'd most likely pay for it if you got it.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Alisonj said:


> It looks exactly like a yellow lab that I got from LFS.


  Then I'm pretty sure you didn't get a yellow lab from the LFS :lol:


----------

